# The Master Fisher's



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

If you guys are interested I will link more 

Today was a humbling day. I was blessed with light, birds of the most high, and a little magic.


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow..... those are AWESOME! Both you and Thresher do great stuff!


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks bud. A few more.



















My favs from today...




























If you guys want to see what I have gone through so far ....you can visit http://www.flickr.com/jaymorr I still have another 500 or so images. It is hard to decide which ones to share. I like them all.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I can't decide if I like the 4th or 5th one in the second post the best. Simply amazing.


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

cool pictures keep em' coming


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

awesome photography


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow! :shock:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

I no which ones I like all of them nice job.


----------

